# Story Published in Tales From Alternate Earths Anthology



## Cathbad (Aug 3, 2016)

*Pre-Order Now:  Release Date August 19th





 *​


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulations 

PH


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you one and all!

All the stories in this anthology are great!  I think it'll be well received.


----------



## ratsy (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats Cathbad!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## johnnyjet (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulations, Cathbad!


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 3, 2016)

Well done, Cathbad.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 3, 2016)

Mega congrats!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Juliana (Aug 6, 2016)

Congratulations Cathbad!


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you, all!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## crystal haven (Aug 6, 2016)

Congratulations, Cathbad!
 Well done!


----------



## Vaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## millymollymo (Aug 6, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## Dan Jones (Aug 7, 2016)

Congrats, Cathbad, great job


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 15, 2016)




----------

